# Oase thermo 250 (900lph) overkill?



## lucaz koh (15 Jul 2018)

Hi, thinking of upgrading my filter from an Eheim Ecco Pro 200 (600lph) to an oase biomaster thermo 250 (900lph)

Would this be overkill on my 64L tank? It’s a 60P. 

Thinking of upgrading as I’m experiencing dead spots in the centre of my tank where the wood is, which has led to stag horn and hair algae. I’ve now move down my small pump (400lph) to blow directly onto the wood to see if that helps.


----------



## J@mes (15 Jul 2018)

For what it’s worth my opinion is go for it, the intensity of the flow on (those) filters is adjustable. Whether the filter will fix algae issues is unlikely from what I’ve read.


----------



## lucaz koh (15 Jul 2018)

I figure the higher flow rate will aid in minimising the dead spots which in turn aids co2 and fert distribution leading to less algae?


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jul 2018)

Better flow also reduces detritus build up in tank which in turn reduces algea. You might need to increase your injection rate slightly with better flow as increase agitation will increase CO2 loss also. I assume your injecting CO2. Will need to do a pH profile to to account for the changes with the better flow.


----------



## Jack Reilly (5 Aug 2018)

I have the 350 on a 60*45*45 and I had to remove some filter Media to get acceptable flow rates (removed one of the sponges from the intake pre filter and also left a whole filter media chamber empty ).


----------



## rebel (5 Aug 2018)

lucaz koh said:


> dead spots in the centre of my tank where the wood is, which has led to stag horn and hair algae .


Dead spots are not the only reason for this. For a small tank, I would just experiment with the flow directions.

Just attack the algae daily with peroxide or similar and siphon it out.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Aug 2018)

I think 10x turnover should be fine for that tank tbh.. To much flow on slow growers like buce and riccardia can also cause BBA IMO. As Rebel said try different flow directions.

Not sure if you have an eheim skim 350 or something? But this can also help with a little extra flow at the back of the tank.


----------



## lucaz koh (5 Aug 2018)

I have a small pump head at 400lph which seems to do most of the water movement now. Seems to help a bit but the filter floss I use as a guard for it gets clogged too easily and requires cleaning every 3 weeks.


----------

